# Silkworm chow



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello i was trying to breed silkworms last year & found that the made up silkworm food was expensive and only lasted a month.
So with the silkworms being hard to raise anyway made these very expensive to breed and not worth selling.
But i do love silkworms and am now looking to supply a silkworm chow mix at better rates.
I will sell ready made but also offer powder mix this will be one you can make your self so not to wast any.
I would like to know how many people would use it and how many people breed there own.
If all go's well & people want them i will offer silkworm eggs as well.
thanks


----------



## Pardalis (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry mate, dont quite agree that there too difficult to raise.. just need to ensure you follow the simple rules of raising em.
Thanks to the guidance of Tom at silkwormstore.co.uk I have managed to sustain a colony :2thumb:

There prices arent to expensive to be sold as a livefood imo..
My chams wont hardly eat anythin else!


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

i would be interested in the powdered chow, but its to expensive from what ive seen. how much on average do you think you sell it per kg?


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Pardalis said:


> Sorry mate, dont quite agree that there too difficult to raise.. just need to ensure you follow the simple rules of raising em.
> Thanks to the guidance of Tom at silkwormstore.co.uk I have managed to sustain a colony :2thumb:
> 
> There prices arent to expensive to be sold as a livefood imo..
> My chams wont hardly eat anythin else!


Hello i did not say they were too difficult to raise just that there hard to raise. If they were easy everyone would breed them including livefood suppliers.Which is why you don't see them in pet shops often.
the silkworm store, ricks livefood & lizard lunch never has any silkworms in stock so that may tell you they are hard to breed also. There prices on silkworm chow is more then what i would charge if i imported.
You must be doing something right to have a colony:2thumb:



jonnyboy86 said:


> i would be interested in the powdered chow, but its to expensive from what ive seen. how much on average do you think you sell it per kg?


 Hello i am waiting on prices but about £24.99p for 1kg & £89.99p for 4.5kg of powdered silkworm chow but may sell in different amounts:2thumb:
Once i have more feed back on what people want i will change to smaller or larger amounts.:2thumb:


----------

